# Infineon Raceway (Sears Point) - December 28



## Danio (Jul 19, 2002)

SpeedTrialUSA has a mandatory 2-day (meaning you can't choose 1-day) track event at Infineon Raceway (Sears Point) on December 28 and 29 for $375.

It is possible for us to get a 25 people $170 group rate for one day of track on December 28. (That's less than half of the 2-day price.) We'd like to have 25 people participating in this by the end of November.

This is a good deal especially if you're in the San Francisco Bay Area or Sacramento. The track is in Sonoma, which is less than a two hour drive so you won't have to bother with making hotel reservations, and you'd still have plenty of gas left when you get there.

Right now we have about 10 240SX owners in the group. Post here if you'd like to join (only if you're sure) or if you have any questions. I'll check this thread periodically. Or you may join the NorCal 240SX mailing list and let us know there, and get the lastest info as well.


----------

